
Show HN: An open source clone of strava. Today is the first public release - qwertay
https://gitlab.com/pikatrack/pikatrack/wikis/user-guide
======
qwertay
Been working on this for about 4 months now and its at a stage where it can be
used. It’s still a little buggy and needs UX work but most of the basic
features are in and working currently. Would be super helpful if people could
try it out and report any issues or feature requests in the issue tracker
[https://gitlab.com/pikatrack/pikatrack/issues](https://gitlab.com/pikatrack/pikatrack/issues)

There will be federation with ActivityPub in the future but I haven’t added
that yet. You can subscribe to this issue if you want updates on that feature
[https://gitlab.com/pikatrack/pikatrack/issues/32](https://gitlab.com/pikatrack/pikatrack/issues/32)

------
pedalpete
Congrats on getting this out. What is your goal with this? With so many
activity trackers around, what do you see as the benefit of having an open-
source version? I'm assuming the data isn't open, just the interface?

I'm adjacent to the space at [https://ayvri.com](https://ayvri.com) we're not
an activity tracker, though some see as as such. So I'm curious about the
motivation to do something like this, particularly with so many competitors.

~~~
qwertay
I'm a big privacy and open source advocate. I spent a while searching for an
open source solution that lets me be in control of where the data is hosted
and who can access that but I found nothing close to what strava and others
offer.

Other proprietary services collect all your data use it however they want
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-
fitbits-150-billion...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-
fitbits-150-billion-hours-heart-data-reveals-secrets-human-
health-133124215.html)

This project aims to give you the same features and convenience as the
proprietary services but gives you back the control of your own data by
letting you self host as well as read and improve the code.

